# /usr/home to /home



## shesjustaglitch (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

I'm new here. I just want to ask a question regarding directories. I want my /usr/home to become /home without using the mv command. Can anyone help me>

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jan 17, 2012)

Why? You can just use a link:

`ln -s /usr/home /home`

Then you get the best of both worlds.

Or are you actually trying to use a different slice/partition?


----------



## shesjustaglitch (Jan 17, 2012)

No sir, I just want to make /usr/home to become /home. Thank you very much for answering my question. Follow up question: what if I want to separate the partition of /home?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

shesjustaglitch said:
			
		

> follow up question what if i want to separate the partition of /home?



Just create a separate filesystem for it.


```
dice@maelcum:~>mount
/dev/ad0s1a on / (ufs, local)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
/dev/ad0s1e on /tmp (ufs, local, soft-updates)
/dev/ad0s1f on /usr (ufs, local, soft-updates)
[b]/dev/ad0s1g on /usr/home (ufs, local, soft-updates)[/b]
/dev/ad0s1d on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
devfs on /var/named/dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
```


```
dice@williscorto:~>mount
zroot on / (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
tmpfs on /tmp (tmpfs, local)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
fdescfs on /dev/fd (fdescfs)
linprocfs on /compat/linux/proc (linprocfs, local)
zroot/usr on /usr (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
[b]zroot/usr/home on /usr/home (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)[/b]
zroot/var on /var (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/log on /var/log (zfs, local, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
molly:/usr/ports on /usr/ports (nfs, read-only)
molly:/usr/src on /usr/src (nfs, read-only)
molly:/usr/obj on /usr/obj (nfs, read-only)
molly:/usr/ports/distfiles on /usr/ports/distfiles (nfs, read-only)
molly:/usr/ports/packages on /usr/ports/packages (nfs, read-only)
molly:/storage/media on /storage/media (nfs)
```


----------



## phoenix (Jan 17, 2012)

shesjustaglitch said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> I'm new here i just want to ask a question regarding directories
> i want my /usr/home to become /home without using the *mv* command
> ...



Uhm, how exactly do you plan on *moving* a directory without using the *mv* command?


----------



## shesjustaglitch (Jan 18, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Uhm, how exactly do you plan on *moving* a directory without using the *mv* command?



sir phoenix, like what "bigearsbilly" said that is what i want to do 
the symbolic link command 

sir phoenix can you close this thread because it's been solved now.
thank you very much.


----------

